# New Unreleased Canon Gear Has Appeared for Certification



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 31, 2017)

```
Nokishita has posted an updated list of unreleased Canon that has appeared at a certification authority. Some of these items also appeared <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/new-canon-cameras-up-for-certification/">back in September</a>.</p>
<p><strong>Canon</strong></p>


<ul>
<li><strong><a href="http://www.nokishita-camera.com/2017/08/eos-kiss-x80.html" target="_blank" rel="noopener">DS 126701 (Rebel 1400D/Kiss X90?)</a></strong>
<ul>
<li>Single-lens reflex camera</li>
<li>SKU: 3011C001AA, 3011C002AA, 3011C003AA</li>
<li>Made in Taiwan</li>
<li>Wi-Fi installed (Bluetooth not installed)</li>
<li>Size: W129.0 mm × H 101.6 mm × D 77.1 mm</li>
</ul>
</li>
<li><strong>DS 126741</strong>
<ul>
<li>Single-lens reflex camera</li>
<li>Wi-Fi installed (Bluetooth not installed)</li>
</ul>
</li>
<li><strong>PC 2328</strong>
<ul>
<li>Digital camera</li>
<li>Wi-Fi · Bluetooth installed</li>
<li>New wireless module installed ( <a href="https://nccmember.ncc.gov.tw/Application/FUN/FUN016_JPG.aspx?fileid=GsYYLexzqeg%3d" target="_blank" rel="noopener">WM 600</a> )</li>
</ul>
</li>
<li><strong>Interchangeable Lens 1</strong>
<ul>
<li>SKU: 2309C005AA</li>
<li>made in Japan</li>
</ul>
</li>
<li><strong>Interchangeable Lens 2</strong>
<ul>
<li>SKU: 2439C005AA</li>
<li>made in Japan?</li>
</ul>
</li>
<li><strong>DS 401141</strong>
<ul>
<li>Electronic flash</li>
<li>SKU: 1757C003</li>
</ul>
</li>
</ul>
<p>We’re still working to figure out what the rest of the products on this list area.</p>
<p><em>More to come…</em></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Chaitanya (Oct 31, 2017)

Only flashes up for replacement are 270ex II and 320ex, would be interesting to which one gets replaced.


----------



## ahsanford (Oct 31, 2017)

Interchangeable Lens 1

SKU: 2309C005AA
made in Japan

Interchangeable Lens 2

SKU: 2439C005AA
made in Japan?

- A


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 31, 2017)

ahsanford said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Oct 31, 2017)

Interchangeable Lens 1

SKU: 2309C005AA
made in Japan

Interchangeable Lens 2

SKU: 2439C005AA
made in Japan?

35ish and 85ish EF-M prime lenses? :


----------



## LDS (Oct 31, 2017)

Photorex said:


> Interchangeable Lens 1
> 
> SKU: 2309C005AA
> made in Japan
> ...



Are EF-M lenses made in Japan?


----------



## ahsanford (Oct 31, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


>



No no, that's for _after_ they let me down with some ring lite macro collapsing STM variable aperture focus by wire plasticsauce nutty focal length disasterpants of a lens. 

And I have my _own_ graphic for that, thank you very much. 

- A


----------



## CanonGrunt (Oct 31, 2017)

LDS said:


> Photorex said:
> 
> 
> > Interchangeable Lens 1
> ...



I think so. I'm picking up my M5 today, so I'll let you know what it says on the lens. But with a full frame mirrorless body that's supposed to come out next year, along with how well the M5 has been doing (especially compared to the earlier abomination in the M line) it would make a lot of sense for Canon to bulk up the EF-M lens line up ahead of time. The only primes are the 22 and the macro lens. Slim pickings. Rokinon's EF-M 50mm has seen a lot of love though. There is a 16mm EF-M lens out now as well third party.


----------



## unfocused (Oct 31, 2017)

CanonGrunt said:



> ...with a full frame mirrorless body that's supposed to come out next year, along with how well the M5 has been doing (especially compared to the earlier abomination in the M line) it would make a lot of sense for Canon to bulk up the EF-M lens line up ahead of time.



Is there some reason you believe a full-frame mirrorless would or could use an EF-M lens? Or am I misunderstanding what you are saying?


----------



## CanonGrunt (Oct 31, 2017)

unfocused said:


> CanonGrunt said:
> 
> 
> > ...with a full frame mirrorless body that's supposed to come out next year, along with how well the M5 has been doing (especially compared to the earlier abomination in the M line) it would make a lot of sense for Canon to bulk up the EF-M lens line up ahead of time.
> ...



Wouldn't it have the M mount? Or is the current one the mirrorless equivalent of the EF-S mount and wouldn't work? Or do you think they might use the actual EF mount on that one. I'm not really sure how all that works out with Canon just really getting into the mirrorless market...


----------



## unfocused (Oct 31, 2017)

CanonGrunt said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > CanonGrunt said:
> ...



I don't believe the M mount would have an adequate image circle to cover full frame. I could be wrong.


----------



## ahsanford (Oct 31, 2017)

unfocused said:


> CanonGrunt said:
> 
> 
> > ...with a full frame mirrorless body that's supposed to come out next year, along with how well the M5 has been doing (especially compared to the earlier abomination in the M line) it would make a lot of sense for Canon to bulk up the EF-M lens line up ahead of time.
> ...



+1. Even if the FF mirrorless setup had an EF-M mount (if that's even possible), current EF-M lenses would only cover a crop image circle -- they might be usable on a FF mount but they certainly won't be _desirable_ for that application.

- A


----------



## CanonGrunt (Oct 31, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > CanonGrunt said:
> ...





unfocused said:


> CanonGrunt said:
> 
> 
> > unfocused said:
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Oct 31, 2017)

LDS said:


> Photorex said:
> 
> 
> > Interchangeable Lens 1
> ...


At least behind the interchangable Lens 2 "made in Japan?" statement is a questionmark. So this lens could as well being made in another country, if this is true for EF-M lenses.

But I do not know where Canon let manufacture which lenses.

My question is more or less my wishful thinking for such EF-M primes. Maybe more realistic a 50ish EF-M instead of the 85ish.

regards
Frank


----------



## rfdesigner (Oct 31, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> Interchangeable Lens 1
> 
> SKU: 2309C005AA
> made in Japan
> ...



We've had 3 new 50mm lenses this Millenium.

You can't honestly expect them to release any more?

PS you know the 1.4 was released the same year as the original Jurassic park.... so it's as old as a bunch of dinosaurs.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 31, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> Even if the FF mirrorless setup had an EF-M mount (if that's even possible), current EF-M lenses would only cover a crop image circle -- they might be usable on a FF mount but they certainly won't be _desirable_ for that application.



I doubt that Canon would design the FF MILC mount to take EF-M lenses. But if they use the same flange focal distance and throat diameter (which is possible with EF-M mount specs, albeit barely), then APS-C MILCs could directly mount FF MILC lenses, just like EF lenses on APS-C dSLRs, and that certainly _would_ be desirable. Or they could use the existing EF mount, which I think is the most likely option. The third option – a new, dedicated FF MILC mount that requires an adapter for EF lenses and likely won't mount on APS-C MILCs (an ultra-thin uber-unergonomic adapter notwithstanding) – is the least likely option.


----------



## BillB (Oct 31, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## ahsanford (Oct 31, 2017)

BillB said:


> The solution may be coming, if a fullframe mirrorless is on the way. I went back to the 2012 lensrental articles on 5DIII auto focus and it turns out the 50mm f1.4 focuses just fine with contrast detect AF in Liveview. No need for a new lens. Just a new camera with an EVF.



If Canon's answer for the EF 50 f/1.4 USM replacement (which should cost between $399 and $799 depending on feature set) is to buy a $2K+ new body, they can stuff it.

And even if they did that, f/1.4 on that lens is not terribly usable and the protruding/damageable inner barrel (i.e. the externally focusing design) would still be around. No sale.

- A


----------



## jolyonralph (Nov 1, 2017)

unfocused said:


> I don't believe the M mount would have an adequate image circle to cover full frame. I could be wrong.



It does. It's almost identical to the Sony E/FE mount size.


----------



## woodman411 (Nov 1, 2017)

CanonGrunt said:


> LDS said:
> 
> 
> > Photorex said:
> ...



All EF-M lenses are currently made in Taiwan, even the excellent metal-bodied 11-22.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Nov 1, 2017)

jolyonralph said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > I don't believe the M mount would have an adequate image circle to cover full frame. I could be wrong.
> ...



It is perfectly possible to make a full frame image circle with a back focus of 18mm. The lenses would need to be a concentric design as much as possible and the lens image circle preferably larger than the current EF system. The optimum flange distance is currently believed to be between 17 - 22mm. An industry group made up of people from Sigma, Sony, Zeiss, Leica, Fuji, Cooke, Angenieux, Panavision & Arri (but not including Olympus, Canon, Nikon & Panasonic) have already discussed the merits of such a standardised approach although I doubt a single common depth will be adopted. 

Sony have proved its possible.


----------



## SecureGSM (Nov 2, 2017)

if this is it, you should not be disappointed 

https://www.canon﻿watch.com/new-canon-4k-uhd-portable-zoom-broadcast-lenses-announced/





Kwwund said:


> I’m disappointed in the dynamic range of PC2328, whatever it is.


----------

